# Problèmes synchronisation contacts iCloud / gmail / outlook



## Pronote (8 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Bon je vous écris un peu désespérée, j'espère ne pas avoir loupé un sujet qui parlais du même problème que moi. 

Est-il possible de synchroniser des contacts gmails/outlook vers iCloud ? 

Petite remise dans le contexte : j'ai un macbook pro retina mid-2015, un iPhone 5s sous iOS 10.3.3 et  un iPhone SE sous iOS 11.3.

Mon envie est simple (en tout cas pour moi haha) : j'ai importé des contacts dans mon iPhone 5s avec différentes bases (outlook, gmail et iCloud) et j'aimerais tous les synchroniser dans iCloud pour n'avoir qu'iCloud à synchroniser dans mon SE et mon mac.

Seulement le problème est : IMPOSSIBLE. Je n'ai que 5 pauvres contacts (toujours les mêmes) qui sont synchro avec iCloud (donc qui apparaissent sur mes appareils).  Pourtant j'ai (en tout cas j'ai l'impression) tout fait pour synchroniser. Donc est-il possible de synchroniser des contacts gmails/outlook vers iCloud ? 

J'ai manifestement loupé un truc, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir quoi …

Ah oui et dernière chose : j'ai visiblement des contacts qui n'appartiennent à aucune "base" parce que j'ai beau avoir tout synchro sur mon SE, j'ai toujours des contacts sur mon 5s qui n'apparaissent pas sur mon SE …

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider, en tout cas merci d'avance pour ceux qui essaieront ! 

Bonne soirée


----------

